# Would the D7000 be too difficult for me to use?



## Yvonne_Dubai (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok, so I've made it pretty obvious that I'm a beginner, but a beginner who really, really wants to learn. Photography will never be more than a hobby and I don't expect I will ever be able to take pictures like all of you can, but I just really enjoy being creative and to push myself to whatever level I can make it. I've been looking at cameras and after reading up about all different types I think I like the Nikon D7000. Reason being that it's apparently slightly better at taking pictures indoors which I do a lot because of my students (e-portfolios). 

Now, I have read up on the D7000 and I'm wondering, might it be too difficult a camera for me? I'm by no means a dits, but I don't want to buy anything that I won't get my head around. Would the D5100 be easier or has that got nothing to do with it? 

Here's what I'm thinking. I want the D7000 with 1 lens (don't know which one yet, will read more and more and more on that one) and then save up to buy maybe another lens a year after. 

What do you think? I'm a trying for something too big? (I'll be doing a photography for beginners course over summer too)


----------



## ZapoTeX (Apr 8, 2012)

If your main purpose is indoor photography of your students' work (btw, what do you teach? Art? Mechanics? What kind of objects made by your students will become your e-portfolios?), make sure enough of your budget is left for either a flash (to be either bounced or used off-camera) or a good tripod + remote (if you prefer using natural light, you'll need fairly long exposure).

If you don't shoot sports/wildlife, you might consider the D90. It's fairly similar to the D7000, but it has a sensor of the previous generation, a slower AF and some other things that mostly matter for action shots). And it comes at a even lower price than the D5100.

The D5100 has the same sensor as the D7000, but it is not as convenient to use as the D90/D7000. There are far more menus you need to dig into, because there are less dedicated buttons and dials on the camera body. Strangely, you could claim that the 5100 is actually more difficult to use than the D90/D7000.

Ciao!


----------



## Yvonne_Dubai (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Zapo. I teach nothing as sophisticated as mechanics or art. I teach simple Year 6 (well, simple...) but ALL student's work needs to be photographed. This can be anything from their PE classes, Art and Music performances, to them working in groups for literacy circles, presenting their work etc. So basically everything they do. The students then make their own e-portfolios. Thankfully that's their work and not mine. I don't really have to have such a wonderful camera for their pictures, but if I'm going to buy a camera I might as well buy one that can also photograph them. 

What I really like to photograph is land/cityscapes, animals, macros, travel photography and children.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 8, 2012)

The D5100 does not have a built in Speedlight Commander mode.  If you plan on using off-camera flash, as most of us do, it is very handy.  Nothing that can't be replaced with a set of radio slaves but it is already built into the camera.

A D7000 is no more difficult to learn the basics on than any other DSLR.  The exposure triangle is the same regardless of the camera you buy.  The D7000 has a lot of features that will let you grow as you want to, but if you don't want to use them you don't have to.  It will work equally well as a beginner's camera or an experience user's camera and it would not be one that you would outgrow any time soon.


----------



## TamiAz (Apr 8, 2012)

I have the D5100 (I love it) and there is definitely a learning curve to it, but there's a learning curve to any dslr. It would take some time, but you'll be able to figure out the D7000.


----------



## Yvonne_Dubai (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, you're feedback really helps me


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

D7000 is very easy to learn.. as are any of the DSLR's. Once you know the basics... it is just learning where the controls are, and what features each body has. The D7000 sounds like a good fit for you.. it has very good low-light capability. The CLS for the flash system is a big plus, if you ever decide you want to use it. A lot of the other features will be nice to have as you grow in your skills, and desires.


----------



## Yvonne_Dubai (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Charlie!!  And Charlie, I just had a look at your flickr site... that Icicle in Chrome is sooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yvonne_Dubai said:


> Thanks Charlie!!  And Charlie, I just had a look at your flickr site... that Icicle in Chrome is sooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!



Thank you!! That was hanging off the roof outside my front door this winter... just had to shoot it! lol!


----------



## ZapoTeX (Apr 8, 2012)

> PE classes, Art and Music performances


Tripod won't help you much then  It's either a fast lens or, if you're allowed, a flash.
If I don't go wrong, year 6 is 11 years old? Difficult and interesting time in life  Enjoy your work with them and your photos of their work!


> What I really like to photograph is land/cityscapes, animals, macros, travel photography and children.


In this case, I'd go for the 7000. A lot better for moving subjects and more sturdy for travel.

Ciao!


----------



## Sage97 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm a beginner too and I'd have to say that the D7000 is not too difficult to learn especially if you put your mind and will to it. I just took some beginner pics and even thought they are embarrassing compared to the ones posted on here, they are the best pics I have ever taken.


----------

